
Ask HN: Do you work for Google? - sysdyne
Given the large amount of flagging around news that put Google in the negative spotlight I want know if the are any large amount of &quot;Googlers&quot; here.
======
rl3
> _I want know if the are any large amount of "Googlers" here._

There are many, although their representation is likely no different from any
other company with a developer headcount that large.

I doubt there's any sort of flagging conspiracy. If anything, BigCo employees
are probably _less_ likely to flag such stories. If I worked for a huge
company like that, I'd probably upvote every such story and then grab some
popcorn.

Likely what you're seeing is simply HN becoming sick of the topic. Subsequent
news articles that cover ongoing scandals which do not significantly differ
from prior articles tend to fare poorly.

------
Inconel
I don't. What articles have you seen that paint Google negatively and are
frequently flagged? I'm genuinely curious.

------
bsvalley
We need a survey feature on HN. Otherwise we get Yes or No questions like
that...

~~~
miguelrochefort
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

------
DigitalSea
I can confirm with 100% certainty that I, too do not work for Google.

------
romanovcode
I don't and I don't want to.

------
miguelrochefort
No, but I wish I did.

------
kermittd
I do not.

~~~
marvel_boy
Me neither.

